# Port A jetties this weekend



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Anyone heading out to the Port A jetties this weekend? The weather is supposed to be decent. Anyone been there recently? Thanks


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Anyone????


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Didya catch anything?


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Went out there for a little bit, ended up going back into Aransas bay and tore it up


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Going to POC next weekend. Looking forward to some screaming drags!!:texasflag


----------



## poco_bueno (Jun 17, 2015)

The cold water updwellings had the Port A surf looking pretty bad. Good luck in POC.

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

